# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  μηχανη ροφημάτων bosch tassimo πρόβλημα

## vakis07

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και χρόνια πολλά,η εν λόγω μηχανή κάνει κανονικά τα ροφήματα αλλά κατα την λειτουργεία της αντλίας τρέχει στο κάτω μέρος της νερά(περίπου την ποσότητα του ροφήματος χάνει)..έχει συμβεί σε κάποιον κάτι ανάλογο??

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου εχει διαρροη. η απο την αντλια η καποιο σωληνακι ειναι. αν ειναι απο την αντλια μαλλον καποιο "ο"ring δεν στεγανοποιει.

----------


## vakis07

να σαι καλα θα το κοιταξω..

----------

